# xlx file, to calculate max overpull on drill string



## فيصل الطائي (16 ديسمبر 2011)

Gents
xlx file, to calculate max overpull on drill string, it is very useful in case of stuck pipe and fishing operations
Best Regards
Faisal AL-Taie
​


----------

